# Acheter un iPod mini aux États-Unis



## Dark Templar (3 Mars 2004)

Désolé, je ne suis pas sûr de l'endroit ou poser ma question, mais comme elle s'applique à n'importe quel matériel Apple acheté là-bas je l'ai mise ici.
J'aimerais demander à un copain de m'acheter un iPod mini et de me l'envoyer, mais j'ai quelques questions :
- peut-il mettre une adresse de livraison en France (avec une adresse de paiement aux USA bien sûr) ?
- va-t-il y avoir des taxes à payer ?
- Si oui, est-ce que s'il reçoit l'iPod mini chez lui et qu'il me l'envoie dans un colis banal il y en aura aussi ?
- La garantie fonctionnera-t-elle en France ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## takamaka (3 Mars 2004)

peut-il mettre une adresse de livraison en France (avec une adresse de paiement aux USA bien sûr) ? : il a le droit de s'expédier des colis ou il veut. comme tu as le droit de t'écrire à toi même. par contre, il y a peut-être des clauses contractuelles...
- va-t-il y avoir des taxes à payer ? : logiquement oui, mais si tu te fous de l'emballage, il peut rentrer avec les écouteurs sur les oreilles...
- Si oui, est-ce que s'il reçoit l'iPod mini chez lui et qu'il me l'envoie dans un colis banal il y en aura aussi ? : je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre ?
- La garantie fonctionnera-t-elle en France ? : je crois que la garantie sur ce type de produit est internationale...


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Mars 2004)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> - va-t-il y avoir des taxes à payer ? : logiquement oui, mais si tu te fous de l'emballage, il peut rentrer avec les écouteurs sur les oreilles...


Le problème c'est qu'il en a encore pour plusieurs mois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand serai-je informé du coût supplémentaire ? lors de la commande sur l'AppleStore ?



			
				takamaka a dit:
			
		

> - Si oui, est-ce que s'il reçoit l'iPod mini chez lui et qu'il me l'envoie dans un colis banal il y en aura aussi ? : je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre ?


S'il reçoit l'iPod chez lui aux USA et qu'il me le renvoie dans un colis qui peut paraître banal, est-ce que je devrais payer quand-même des taxes ?

Merci encore


----------



## Pym (3 Mars 2004)

Si le Pod est envoye dans son carton d'origine, il est probable que les douannes vont jeter un coup d'oeil dessus. Il reste alors bloque en douanne a l'aeroport, et ils t'envoient un courrier te demandant de t'acquiter des taxes qui se rapportent au produit.
Une fois cela fait, ils t'envoient le produit.

Une solution est de sortir l'appareil de la boite, et de le reemballer dans un autre carton, (apres l'avoir charge), avec un mot du style (Cher X, je te renvoie ton Ipod que tu avais oublie a la maison).

Comme cela, il est possible que cela passe, puisque cela n'est plus de l'importation, mais un retour en France.

Bonne chance


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Mars 2004)

Ok,  dans ce cas je vais lui demander de faire ça, il faut maintenant que je voie combien ça va me coûter en , merci de votre aide.


----------



## kertruc (4 Mars 2004)

Excellent la combine !!


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2004)

Pym a dit:
			
		

> Si le Pod est envoye dans son carton d'origine, il est probable que les douannes vont jeter un coup d'oeil dessus. Il reste alors bloque en douanne a l'aeroport, et ils t'envoient un courrier te demandant de t'acquiter des taxes qui se rapportent au produit.
> Une fois cela fait, ils t'envoient le produit.
> 
> Une solution est de sortir l'appareil de la boite, et de le reemballer dans un autre carton, (apres l'avoir charge), avec un mot du style (Cher X, je te renvoie ton Ipod que tu avais oublie a la maison).
> ...


A ce propos, j'avais réellement oublié mon Palm chez mon frère il y a quelques années: je le reçois de Montpellier à Genève par courrier et 1 semaine après je reçois une lettre des douanes me demandant de payer de taxes car mon frère avait marqué Palm/organiseur personnel; j'ai appelé les douanes et j'ai pu faire annuler ces taxes car le Palm datait de plus de 12 mois (15 en fait). Un simple coup de fil peut peut-être te faire sauter les taxes au cas où ils te les réclameraient. Attention slt s'ils te demandent une facture avec la date... Le mieux est de le faire transporter par quelqu'un sans la boite.


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Mars 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> Excellent la combine !!


Pas tant que ça, car si on compte 250 $ HT + Taxes + Frais de port vers chez mon pote + envoi chez moi je ne suis pas sur que ce soit très rentable, tout dépend de combien il y aura en taxes.


----------



## vincmyl (4 Mars 2004)

Moi a ta place j'attendrai encore 6 semaines et il sortira en france


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Mars 2004)

Ca va vraiment dépendre des taxes à payer si je l'achète là-bas, parce que si j'attends 6 semaines et qu'il sort à 300  je l'aurai mauvaise (surtout que j'en ai marre d'attendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## naas (5 Mars 2004)

j'en eu la surprise avec du matos handspring de voir que suivant les etats il y avait des frais supplementaires
sinon
paiement avec la carte bleue francaise, avec le nom du copain et livraison chez le copain aux us = pas de problemes
puis reexpedition via dhl et hop ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tout ca est plus que rentable surtout avec le taux de change de l'euro en ce moment !


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Mars 2004)

250 $ + 20 % de taxes + 10 $ de frais de ports vers chez mon copain + 20 $ de frais de ports vers chez moi = 330 $ = 270 .
Je vais plutôt attendre la sortie en France, ce sera moins cher.


----------



## vincmyl (9 Mars 2004)

C'est ce que je pense, je suis plus a 6 semaines...


----------



## chagregel (30 Mars 2004)

Slut!

Je remonte ce sujet car ma soeur part une semaine au Canada et je me demande si elle ne peut pas me ramener un Ipod mini.

Question prix, il faut que je parte sur 250 $??? (avec les taxes et autres, j'y connais rien)
Question langue, il sera en Francais ou en Anglais???
Question Douane, il est mieux qu'elle le sorte du carton et tout (j'aime bien les carton d'origine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


Merci


----------



## chagregel (30 Mars 2004)

Je viens de faire un tour sur le store Canadien et il n'y a pas d'Ipod mini, il ne serait pas sortit au Canada?

Quand aux prix, ils doivent s'entendre en $ Canadien car ils sont beaucoup plus élevés que sur le store US


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Mars 2004)

Salut,
L'iPod mini n'est sorti qu'aux États-Unis.
Il sera dans la langue que tu veux.
Moi j'ai préféré acheter sur Ebay.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Avril 2004)

Comme beaucoup, je suis bien intéressé par la sortie du nouveau mini-monstre d'Apple et j'aimerais assez l'acheter avant sa sortie officielle en France. J'ai trouvé un site qui me paraitrait intéressant mais bon ... ca me parait aussi bizarre : www.thephonelist.com
Alors qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## jsljulius (24 Avril 2004)

C'est bizarre en effet. Ce que j'ai l'impression, c'est qu'ils vendent des téléphones et que tu peux choisir le iPod comme cadeau promotionnel. Personnellement, je laisserais tomber ce site et me référerais à quelque chose de plus connu.


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Avril 2004)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> www.thephonelist.com
> Alors qu'en pensez-vous ?


a un moment j'ai cru que ce genre de sites valait le coup, mais à moins que tu ne trouve 50 personnes prêtes à payer 30  un CD inutile tu perds ton temps et ton argent.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Avril 2004)

Ben je pense tout de même que ca peut devenir super intéressant si le site se fait connaître et que beaucoup de monde s'inscrit non ? Le principe c'est que tu achètes un pauvre CD à 30 euros et que ca te permet de t'inscrire sur une liste d'attente pour un cadeau. Quand suffisament de personnes se sont inscrites (et ont donc payé 30 euros), tu te fais offrir un mini i-pod. Par contre, il faut etre sûr que le site va marcher ou avoir la patience d'attendre longtemps ... trèèèèès longtemps !!


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Avril 2004)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> Quand suffisament de personnes se sont inscrites (et ont donc payé 30 euros), tu te fais offrir un mini i-pod.


Quand TU as fais inscrire suffisamment de personnes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Et je peux te dire que c'est pas facile.


----------



## vincmyl (27 Avril 2004)

C'est ca le hic dans ce truc la....


----------

